# KP0800K 4.5 stars



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I bought a Makita N1900B back in the '90s. It's come in handy many times.

One upgrade I found is their set of carbide blades.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

I emailed Makita re dial issues, they told me to return it so I am. Quick reply. Emailed them last night and heard from them this morning. Dial was bothering me. We'll see how replacement does


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

I just bought the battery version and love it. I suspect that there may be a reason for the negative setting, but I don't know it. Maybe it goes negative so that the bottom of the groove on the out-feed is flush with the blade at the minus setting.

Really liked this video on How to tune up your hand planer for best results. Interesting that this guy (who seems extremely competent) takes out the pop-up lever that props up the planer when you set it down to avoid accidentally chipping the blades. I'll probably do the same. It does seem to get in the way


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> It does seem to get in the way
> 
> - Sark


It does get in the way when you start anywhere but the end of board


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

I always thought "passed zero" was for the protection of the blade, as it would recess it relative to the front shoe position.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I had one of those used it twice. Never did like the results and ended up giving it to my brother. Felt like I wasted $135 for nothing.


----------

